# 1981 Schwinn catalog with prices



## Freqman1 (Jan 16, 2022)

A decent 63 page catalog showing the entire Schwinn line to include pars and accessories. Lightweights such as LeTour, Superior, and Super Sport. Cruiser, King Sting, and all BMX models to include Phantom, Thrasher, Mini-Scrambler, etc.. also Sting Ray, Town and Country, tandems, unicycles, and exercisers. Some wear and small tears but nothing significant. Shipping included to lower 48.


----------



## Axlerod (Jan 17, 2022)

How about $20?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 17, 2022)

ND


----------

